

Date() for humans - matthewmueller
http://matthewmueller.github.io/date/

======
endersshadow
This is really nice date detection based on semantics. The one thing I'd add
is the ability to use words in lieu of numbers. For example, "in an hour"
doesn't work, but "in 1 hour" does. Or, "in two months" doesn't work, but "in
2 months" does. Clearly the logic is there, but I think just adding some basic
(0-99) word recognition in there would make it that much better.

And if you really want to get crazy, you could add some support for
"fortnight"...if you're bored.

~~~
matthewmueller
thanks endersshadow, I'm thinking about adding stuff like that, certainly
"a/an" => 1\. I was also looking at doing "two" => 2, "ten" => 10, etc. I'd
include it as a separate dependency if it's not too big/slow.

------
bilalq
This looks great. Reminds me a lot of PHP's strtotime function.

~~~
hal9k
exactly what I was going to say. I'm always impressed when strtotime correctly
parses whatever crazy way to express a date that comes to mind. i.e. "tomorrow
- 3 hours"

------
EliRivers
It doesn't seem to handle "sixteen hundred tomorrow" or any other such "x
hundred" times.

------
themstheones
It freezes if you try to type in "fart o'clock."

~~~
matthewmueller
haha, thanks. fixed now. o'clock is ignored nonetheless (maybe that should be
added though)

